# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Pain above groin area?

## Eddie_m63

Last week while playing volleyball at the gym I developed this weird pain right above my groin area. Is nothing that will make me stay at home but just curious as to what it can be hopefully anyone has a little info on this.

----------


## Noles12

Is it in the pelvic region?

----------


## Eddie_m63

> Is it in the pelvic region?


No idea where the pelvic is but is about 3" above and 2-3" left lol.

----------


## Noles12

Im not quite understanding. As in your upper leg?



See where it says pelvis. Thats the pelvic region

----------


## Eddie_m63



----------


## Eddie_m63

Is by the appendix but on the left side.

----------


## lovbyts

Probably just pulled something. Sounds really familiar. I remember having a pain there for a week or so. It went away.

----------


## Eddie_m63

Could it be a hernia?

----------


## Herman Munster

Eddie,

I had a sports hernia and repair surgery back in 2010. The areaa you describe that is the general area I felt the pain, the strain was the area between my groin and belly button. It was quite painful, if I coughed, sneezed stretched above my head, felt like knife in my gut. The SH was confirmed via MRI, prior to that, he had me lay flat (back)on a table and hang the leg of the pained area off the edge, that stretch pulled across the area and hurt like hell. 

It started as a slight strain type pain, almost like a cramp, then during a softball game it went.. 

Good luck

----------


## Eddie_m63

Was it painful since the beginning, mine still the same as the first day and i feel it more when laying in the couch.

----------


## Herman Munster

It was annoying at first, felt like a muscle strain, then I was running and felt it go. Thats when it became constantly painful, when I cough and in the morning when I would get out of bed, tight needed to be stretched.

----------

